# MARCH FUN PHTO CHALLENGE!!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well the weather seems to be pretty mad all over he world at the moment,here in Britain we have had heat waves and freezing temps all within a day or two of each other,so I don't think I shall go for a seasonal theme this time.So how about our Havs playing with their families,whether they be animal or human,just having fun with their loved ones.I am sure you all have plenty of lovely photos to share!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are a couple I took this morning whilst the grandchildren were playing pirates in the hall.I think you maybe able to see a bit of a toy wall mounted bear head in the corner of the pic,that was a souvenir from North Conway in New Hampshire about 12 years ago!Any way the dogs were supposed to be all sorts of different things in the imaginary game.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Your grandchildren and havs are adorable and certainly look like they are having a ball!LOL Nothing is better then a childs imagination!!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Great , great photos!


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

No snow all winter and NOW it comes? REally? Baxter and Noah were thrilled though, and made a snow cave together.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Baxter and Noah are adorable and look like best friends!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't get cutier then the double treat...Hav's and children! How delightful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Here are a couple I took this morning whilst the grandchildren were playing pirates in the hall.I think you maybe able to see a bit of a toy wall mounted bear head in the corner of the pic,that was a souvenir from North Conway in New Hampshire about 12 years ago!Any way the dogs were supposed to be all sorts of different things in the imaginary game.


Great pirate's ship! And I'm sure the pups were a great crew!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lanabanana said:


> No snow all winter and NOW it comes? REally? Baxter and Noah were thrilled though, and made a snow cave together.


What a WONDERFUL photo of both of them! Noah is one handsome young man! (and OF COURSE Baxter is a doll... I've always loved his facial markings!)


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Photo Challenge*

Here is Misty, 6 months old, and already "FISH BAIT" LOL!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau with Cuzn Anne's rescue Hav, Lily. Beau and Lily are best buddies.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

You are going to share your fish crackers with me, aren't you?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh NIB!
You Cassie is adorable! 
Of course we'll share ! LOL!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Grindstone50 said:


> Here is Misty, 6 months old, and already "FISH BAIT" LOL!


Haha...too funny!

Thanks also!


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

*Ah What ya doing up there???*

Pedro & Jersey (trusted adult shih tzu) Ah what ya doing up there???


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Misty as bait is so cute. I love the pictures of all the pups playing and yes Cassie we will share.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute kids and furkids! Love seeing all the happy faces!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

*Mommy gave me a bath with that white on white stuff!*

Do ya think it worked?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Grindstone50 said:


> Here is Misty, 6 months old, and already "FISH BAIT" LOL!


Too cute for words!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought I'd die laughing!/ Ooh, pretty! Can I eat those too?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can tell that spring is almost here, because this is 7am and the furkids are going nuts already.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at them go, nice for you that there playing outside, my guys always do this inside. Love the sound effects.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They certainly look like they are having fun!! Yeah Spring!!! Very cute to watch.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

What fluffballs they are! So darling!


----------



## nicki (Jan 25, 2012)

awww.all too cute


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

RUNNN....Milo....RUN....


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Milo805 said:


> RUNNN....Milo....RUN....


I love these action flying shots! Did you get this with a camera, or a movie camera still?


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

nlb said:


> I love these action flying shots! Did you get this with a camera, or a movie camera still?


Canon 5D Mark 2 camera with 70-200 f/2.8 IS II lens in burst mode.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Milo805 said:


> Canon 5D Mark 2 camera with 70-200 f/2.8 IS II lens in burst mode.


You obviously know what you're doing! 
I'll post my flying shot I just got with the iphone in a bit for fun. :biggrin1:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

*Flying Cassie*

LOL...nothing compared, and a bit fuzzy, but I still think it's cute! Got her and the ball in air!


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

nlb said:


> LOL...nothing compared, and a bit fuzzy, but I still think it's cute! Got her and the ball in air!


yes it's cute, it would help if you take the shot closer to the ground to capture them in their eyes level. I was laying on the grass when I took mine....LOL


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I was trying to get lower, but she came at me too fast! haha...

I'll work on it!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome Shot!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely and happy dog!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love those action shots. I don't think my camera can do that or maybe it is ME that can't do that!!!

Cassie looks so pretty after her new shampoo!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

irnfit said:


> I can tell that spring is almost here, because this is 7am and the furkids are going nuts already.


Same craziness going on here, too, Michele. Yes, I believe spring has sprung!

Love the video!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Spring has sprung????......Riiiight!!  We were getting snow last night and this morning. I heard there was 3 inches on the beach this morning! It has been raining for days, it seems - Augie hates walking through the puddles out to potty. 

The video and photos are great! Hahaha, Kathie - I know it is ME that can't do action shots. That is on my bucket list - to learn how to do that!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

>>>> Cassie looks so pretty after her new shampoo!
__________________
Thanks Kathie! 

When they move so fast, I'm surprised I caught it as well as I did. The iPhone seems to be a second ahead of my hitting the button in capturing a shot...thanks Apple!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if this counts but it sure was cute - my daughter was holding Cey on her lap and rubbing his belly, and he got so relaxed his back legs started falling over the edge lol.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

The girls from Connecticut!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

My fiancee's idea of fun is sleeping in. Roshi decided to join in the 'fun'.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Grindstone50 said:


> The girls from Connecticut!


Adorable!!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Awe...That pic is so cute! I do hope Cey is feeling better too!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

>>> The girls from Connecticut

Nice shots!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ha! Just like at my house!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Grindstone50 said:


> The girls from Connecticut!


The pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie playing with 2 of the grandchildren.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Great shot of Milo running! Just fabulous!

Tue, 20 Mar 2012 13:19:41 (PDT)


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

All of these photos are just wonderful! I am partial to the shots with the Grandkids.


----------

